# breakup advice for my friend



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

so i have this friend i'mm with right now and she's totally depressed about her ex coz she just found out her ex is dating the girl that her ex always told her he'd never date and now she's crying and just being totally depressed i just don't know what to say anymore. its been four months since they broke up and she still can't move on. what the hell do i tell her now???? i keep telling her she'll find another guy to make her feel special again but she doesn't believe she will coz this guy was her first love and all.i jst dont know what to say anymore


----------



## SF4L (May 19, 2010)

You can't really tell her anything. Only she can move on when she's ready. Just being there to listen is probably helping alot more than you think it is.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

try to make her get rid of all memories she have with him, and keep nothing ..by this way she will start getting used to the idea he is gone and will start recover...but this will need time


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

She thinks that her life is empty without the guy; lacks meaning.
With the guy, it felt meaningful. 

Yet clearly the guy was not the true love,
he is now seeking meaning from elsewhere.

She clings to the past, wishing it to come back;
yet it is already gone. 

From where should she look then?
All true happiness is found only within the present moment.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I dunno just listening is the best advice I can give, if she asks your opinion answer honestly. Don't spare her feelings, shes already hurt. What good is it gonna do to sugar coat things at this point anyway? I have a hard time getting over past relationships because I go into the what if mode, what if I did this or that? Infact my ex broke up with me in Sept. And I just now got over it, like in the past week or so.


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

thanks for the responses. hopefully she reads all this herself.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Make her some cookies!


----------

